# "Crust" Stuff on Etsy



## nomad89 (Dec 24, 2015)

So, I found this gem on social media.

"For the low price of $5,000 your living space can experience 'authentic' crust punk aesthetic!"

This looks like something out of a hard times article.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/256794...Graph&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_campaign=Share


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 24, 2015)

this is clearly a joke. but not all that far fetched, ive seen vests and pants on ebay for over 100 bucks that are brand new with a few patches on them.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 24, 2015)

Looking at the seller's other items for sale, I'm not entirely convinced this is a joke. Assuming it's not, and anyone here would ever consider dropping 5k for that couch.. I'll beat it by 10% and make you one for $4,499.00

I also have a line of portable crusty couches that are sleek and lightweight, designed to fit into most boxcars, starting at a mere $3,750.00



Act now and I'll throw in a crusty loveseat for the unbeatable price of $2,249.00

*shipping is not included, all sales are final. Restocking fee of up to 20% of item's price, item must be returned within seven business days. Taxes and any applicable government imposed fees(eg electronic, waste disposal fees) apply.


----------



## nomad89 (Dec 24, 2015)

cantcureherpes said:


> this is clearly a joke. but not all that far fetched, ive seen vests and pants on ebay for over 100 bucks that are brand new with a few patches on them.




Seems like a good little scam people are running. I would be lying if I told you I never considered it myself. I would feel pretty slimy selling something like that though.


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 24, 2015)

sadly ain't a joke, I just checked ; they happy to post me one to UK for £550 (plus the £3500 for the actual couch) after seeing David Beckham in a diamanté Crass shirt and Rita Ora in crusty leather jacket and Circle Jerks t I'll believe anything.... slightly off topic but what do y'all need a chainsaw in a box car for ?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 24, 2015)

I almost can't even blame this seller though, I mean there definitely are people here that are just too lazy and banal to even come up with this kind of thing when all they gotta do is get daddy's credit card to score a low impact DIY punk couch for their flat in Manhattan. To them money is no object, somebody's gotta turn a profit on that ass, right?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Dec 24, 2015)

roguetrader said:


> slightly off topic but what do y'all need a chainsaw in a box car for ?



That's off a friends FB, I'm not in that pic. They rode up to my other friend's property in the mountains to help him out with a bunch of forestry work as far as I know.


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 24, 2015)

If its real punks selling this couch I don't know what to think.... Are they cool for finding an easy money maker or are they fools for commercialising punk even more than it already is ? can't decide....


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 24, 2015)

I see somebody on ebay selling vials of body lice "to be more punk".


----------



## Mankini (Dec 24, 2015)

How can you tell an authentic couch from a false one, at any rate? im not clued in to the scene: for me growing up in the 80s punk was liberty mohawks, ramones, misfits...I dont really understand the aesthetic, as i grew up in places with limited exposure to music or culture. i remember "punks" in london getting in trouble for insulting the queen and frightening yankee tourists with small children...and german punks spraypainting on stuff...i grew up listening to whitesnake and wearing corduroy. Now, with age and experience, i know what punk means -to me- as an identity: i.e., i'll heckle tourists, pee on stuff, modify everything, including an 82 country squire "woodie" i modified to military specs. i installed a continuous loop tape, a la Op Wandering Soul, of I am the Walrus and Helter Skelter to blare while driving. But, Friends, the Magical Mystery Tour album, though appealing to the Manson family, is not quite punk, is it? it's pop... Is Punk a mindset? A lifestyle? I dont fukkin know. I would imagine an authentic punk would drive a hearse, not a vespa...???... wear pleather rather than real snakeskin...???...read kafka or proust at coffeeshops...???... or is that beatniks?


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 24, 2015)

it's a mindset, a lifestyle, a total way of life..... ironically although I describe myself as punk I've lost most of the crusty trappings and rarely listen to punk music anymore ! I came up on the UK anarcho punk / Crass-hole scene and this has shaped the way I live and view the world and this will never change.... I suppose it comes down to what 'kind' of punk you are - if you think Green Day or The Exploited is proper punk you ain't got a clue !


----------



## Mankini (Dec 24, 2015)

[sewing MyChemical Romance, Killers, and Sublime patches onto Members Only jacket]

Ooohh yeah.


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 24, 2015)

Oh shit I do actually like Sublime


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 24, 2015)

I know its new but can I borrow that jacket ?


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 24, 2015)

go on voodoo, let you sit on the crusty couch when it arrives..... we can listen to Whitesnake together....... Still of the Night, Still of the Night, Still of the Night


----------



## Mankini (Dec 24, 2015)

[david coverdale orgasmic shriek] [cues string breakdown]


----------



## Mankini (Dec 24, 2015)

yes you can borrow it. [adds finishing touch alanis morrisette patch] kinda smells around the armpits sorry M8


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 24, 2015)

I LOVE Alarmist Vinegarette ! and Smiley Virus !
(carefully cultivated hardcore persona lies in tatters)


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 24, 2015)

whats the topic again ?


----------



## Mankini (Dec 24, 2015)

a bourgeois ikea leatherette couch some joker posted on etsy. why do i smell hipster all over it?......


----------



## Mankini (Dec 24, 2015)

punk.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 24, 2015)

I don't see anything wrong with this. What's the harm in trying. even if they only sell one, they will be laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 24, 2015)

punk.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 24, 2015)

NOT FUCKING PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mankini (Dec 24, 2015)

Unsure of Punk creds on this one.


----------



## nomad89 (Dec 24, 2015)

roguetrader said:


> If its real punks selling this couch I don't know what to think.... Are they cool for finding an easy money maker or are they fools for commercialising punk even more than it already is ? can't decide....




Yeah I feel ya. Maybe I've wasted so much time sewing the crotch of my pants so I don't have to get a new pair, maybe if I spent that time making some bullshit like this. I don't know, whether it sells or not it's pretty rediculous.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Mankini (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## roguetrader (Dec 24, 2015)

looks like christmas come early for @voodoochile76 !


----------



## Mankini (Dec 24, 2015)

nomad89 said:


> Yeah I feel ya. Maybe I've wasted so much time sewing the crotch of my pants so I don't have to get a new pair, maybe if I spent that time making some bullshit like this. I don't know, whether it sells or not it's pretty rediculous.


Ha! you said "crotch". heh


----------



## Mankini (Dec 24, 2015)

roguetrader said:


> looks like christmas come early for @voodoochile76 !


celine, in a 1992 interview, said " ozzie's not the only one who can rock leather pants!"


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 24, 2015)

Ok, you guys are getting way off topic even though your discussion might be slightly entertaining. The OP posted about a couch on Etsy emblazoned with all sorts of punk band patches. Kindly stay on topic.


----------



## Art101 (Dec 24, 2015)

Lol I loved some of the other items.Like the urinal drinking water fountain.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Dec 25, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> View attachment 27627
> 
> 
> Unsure of Punk creds on this one.


I would love to see someone cut the sleeves off this thing and cover it with patches. That would be fucking hardcore.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 25, 2015)

what are the quals of a _real_ punk couch?
so, we have ascertained that while Punk is a lifestyle, a mindset, and a cultural aesthetic, it has Dadaist rules and cultural origins...
i.e., Martha Stewart...Punk? or not Punk? ...Like David Allan Coe, Waylon Jennings, and Johnny Cash, she projects a certain Outlaw/Party Girl 'something'. Nancy Spungen...Martha Stewart...Patti Smith...Could they all be considered part of the same movement?


----------

